# Two Aussie sailors held in San Diego CA on assualt chargers



## Crusader74 (Jan 25, 2008)

Seems that two RAN sailors assualted a San Diego man over an argument over Aussie football Vs American football and politics...Jeeez. The two face up to 7 years in prison. Believe you me they do not want to go to prison in the state of California.




> By Angelica Martinez
> UNION-TRIBUNE BREAKING NEWS TEAM
> 
> 3:20 p.m. January 24, 2008
> ...


----------



## DA SWO (Jan 25, 2008)

The defense attorney's statement doesn't help.  I know one prosecutor who can take that statement, and turn it into an admission of guilt.


----------

